# Retin-A .01%



## ruby_soho (Jul 29, 2005)

My dermatologist perscribed this for me because I said I have scarring from acne and some acne that the pill hasn't cleared up. I've just started to use this cream, has anyone here tried it? Did it help with fading scars? That mainly what I went to the dermatologist about but the info sheet for the cream says nothing about fading scars. Stupid rich doctor :|


----------



## almondeyez81 (Jul 30, 2005)

Rtin- a is a retinoid that is a form of vitamin A, it is mainly prescribed to treat acne, but many derms also prescribe this treatment for fine lines and wrinkles, which can only be helped so little.Retin-a  increases cell turnover, (causing your skin to reveal newer looking skin faster) thats how it supposed to keep your pores unclogged, and therefore stopping your breakouts and building collagen . But, the downside is not everyone benefits from retin-a it can either mess your skin up, like it did to me, or it can help it. But in the beginning of your treatment it causes you to break out worse than before!! and then its supposed to clear your skin up.It makes your skin extremely sensitive, use (sunscreen!!) or u will have ugly hyperpigmentation on your face which is hard to get rid of.And do not, do not, get any hair removal done on your face (waxing!)it will rip ur skin clean off your face,only tweezing or threading. Use a gentle cleanser like dove, cetaphil, purpose cleanser no other acne medication!!!. And it will dry ur skin out.But if you have to, put lotion on 30 mins to an  hour afterward when u apply it at night. But otherwise no lotion because the retin-a will not penetrate well, it will defeat the purpose of the treatment. And if you are not clearing up after six mos then dont keep using it. Because not everything that they say is good for you is.unfortunately retin-a tore my skin up!! I have more acne scars than I started with, and I didnt have that many. Anyways not trying to scare u just giving insight on what i know! good luck! if u have any more questions feel free to ask.


----------



## Spam.n.Rice (Aug 4, 2005)

I still use that stuff.  It did help fade my scars away  and yes it does make your skin more sensitive to the sun.  Just make sure you don't go crazy on applying it on your face cuz it'll make your skin flakey.


----------



## Sophiaaa (Mar 29, 2013)

Yes, it is effective. There are no side effects. Keep in mind, it's time consuming. You would not get immediate result.


----------

